# Ford Focus-Isofix Fittings



## fluffy47

Recently purchased a 07 Focus Hatchback from a Toyota Dealer in Louth. Before striking the deal we asked if it had isofix fittings and he said yes. One week later we picked up the vehicle, brought it home  went to install the isofix car seat to find out that it has indeed no isofix fittings! We need to get it installed in the car-I priced the kit with Ford  and the kit costs 15euro. Went to book it in for fitting and when I asked for a total price on the job I was told that they do me a deal and install it for 150euro!!! 
Inlight of the cost 1. can I install this kit myself does anyone know or 2. should I bring it back to the garage I bought the car from and get them to install it for me considering they told us it was in the car in the first place.

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Staples

If it was clear all around that the presence of an isofix was fundamental to the decision to purchase the car I
(i.e. if it was a condition of the sale), then the seller is legally obliged to provide you with one.  This is covered under consumer legislation which is enforced by the ODCA.

I don't know how feasible or difficult it is to install an isofix receptor after the car has been built but if it can be done, the garage should reasonably cover any associated cost.


----------



## marty004

Hi Fluffy47,
Just wondering what this cost you in the end and did you get sorted?
My wife bought a 08 ford focus hatchback(not latest model!) in January and we arenow expecting our first child in 10 weeks so just checking this kind of stuff out now when buying the car seat.
First of all I can't believe one of the most popular family cars around doesn't have isofix as standard so we were shocked to find that out.
I didn't realise it was possible to get it installed so would be great if we could as I'm worried about only strapping the car seat in as it doesn't look too stable. We have just purchased the maxi-cosi (without base) but would prefer to get the base and isofix sorted out.
Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks a mill,
Marty.


----------



## aircobra19

Didn't know you can get it installed. Maybe on these cars its an extra or something?


----------



## paddyd

we bough a new focus in '07 and had to get the ISOfix installed. Even though the demographic for a 5-door hatchback would be a lot of young families, the ISOfix is not standard, and is a €15 extra as stated above. Similiarily we were quoted the same 1.5hours @ €75 per hour to install them, and eventually settled on €100 all in.

having seen the pieces I'd say you could put them in yourself no problem. The hatchback seats fold forward, and its just 4 U-shaped bars to screw onto the existing holes on the chassis. 2 on each side.
why they aren not standard is beyond me considering the holes are already there. I have a '00 megane with these were standard!

btw, for anyone in two minds, ISOfix is the absolute business, will never ever go back to the seatbelt method. To say the child seat is anchored solidly would be an understatement.


----------



## Betsy Og

If you have these settings is it easy move a car seat into another car (whether the other car has isofix or not?).

Never heard of isofix tbh, I gather its a much more secure anchoring method. Is it compatable with all child seats or do you need to be careful with these as well?


----------



## paddyd

Betsy Og said:


> If you have these settings is it easy move a car seat into another car (whether the other car has isofix or not?).
> 
> Never heard of isofix tbh, I gather its a much more secure anchoring method. Is it compatable with all child seats or do you need to be careful with these as well?



Its very easy to put in and remove. It clips in to the rear seat much like the close mechanism on a car door, and justa s solid.

the ISOfix car seat is very specific to ISOfix, but it will also be compatible for just using your car seat.

In our case we have ISO in both cars, so it takes literally 3 secs to remove and install.

If you are in the market for children, just ask in mothercare or any such store 

Heres a load of google images to better visualise what we're on about. 


EDIT: Good overview article:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og

If you are in the market for children 


Yeah - I've bought one and another is due for delivery in under 3 months


----------



## paddyd

Betsy Og said:


> Yeah - I've bought one and another is due for delivery in under 3 months



you and me both


----------



## Hairy

Fluffy47

I was in the same boat as you. I have a 04 Mondeo and was about to buy an isofix and a non-isofix base as I couldn't see the isofix attachments.
What Ford did was fit the isofix attachments, mention nothing about it in their manual, and then cover them over with the seat covers.

I had to cut through the seat covers with a blade. In the back seat where the two sections meet the attachment points were under the cloth of the top section not the lower section.

Not sure if I'm being very clear about this. 
Hopefully it's the same for your Focus.

Hairy

Ps. Hi All! This is my first post (hopefully of many)


----------



## marty004

Right folks,
I'm now confused.
Just rang a main ford dealer and having waited 24 hours on them getting back to me been told that they could install something for the isofix seat but wouldn't recommend it as the seat may not be stable!!!!

Does anyone out there have a "Stable" isofix seat installed in a ford focus??

I think I'll try another dealer!
Cheers,
Marty


----------



## paddyd

marty004 said:


> Right folks,
> I'm now confused.
> Just rang a main ford dealer and having waited 24 hours on them getting back to me been told that they could install something for the isofix seat but wouldn't recommend it as the seat may not be stable!!!!
> 
> Does anyone out there have a "Stable" isofix seat installed in a ford focus??
> 
> I think I'll try another dealer!
> Cheers,
> Marty



nonsense I'm afraid. The ISOfix seat is far more stable than the older seat-belt system. ISO being the International Standards Organisation (as in ISO 9000 etc), it means all cars comply with the standard.

Why the person may have been confused (apart from not having children) is that the ISO seat has a 'leg' that supports to into the floor of the car behind the passenger seat to prevent the seat lurching forward in an accident as the back seat is soft/spongy. Anyone with an ISO seat knows what I'm referring to. It makes the seat incredible solid & stable on all three axis, left/right, in/out and up/down.

Compare that to the seat-belt system: in the event of an accident the childseat can move forward until the seatbelt locks, and then the seat can still lurch forward anf of course left/right depending on what direction the car has an accident.
Theres honestly no comparison; we've used both.

BTW, there are no rear-ward facing ISO seats (that we could find anyway), so its only when the child is old enough to be forward facing that you need to get an ISOfix seat. Every baby shop will sell them.


----------



## clonboy

well, well

interesting reading , ill definetly be asking ford when i get a chance,, baby due in jan and i was seriously thinking of changing the 06 focus, just to have somethig with the isofix 

will be very glad to hear more posts on this and if its a success


----------



## paddyd

clonboy said:


> ill definetly be asking ford when i get a chance,, baby due in jan and i was seriously thinking of changing the 06 focus, just to have somethig with the isofix



a €15 part versus a car change


----------



## clonboy

any excuse really to get rid of it, hate the focus, and going cheap

spending 15 euro will make herself want to keep it,, win win


----------



## paddyd

clonboy said:


> any excuse really to get rid of it, hate the focus, and going cheap



true its no Roller, but its the biggest car in its class, and herself wanted a 5-door hatchback. She moved from a '99 Clio, so to her its a Roller

long may that last


----------



## SP57

Very suprised a '07 Focus does not have iso fix. my VW Golf Yr 2000 and my wifes Seat Ibiza Yr 2000 had iso fix . its a very safe and  easy to use system.
the focus is a family car, Ford should include this in there cars or risk losing sales..


----------



## clonboy

well just visited the main stealer on the ennis rd in limerick,, stores man looked at like i had 2 heads and never even heard of the iso fix,, now what?
where can i order this


----------



## clonboy

ok an update, went to the other ford delaer on sat morning, and ordered the part (bracket) it was 30 euro, so i presume i am getting two bars,, anyhow they wont have it in for a week,, now can anyone tell me whats involved next?


----------



## clonboy

update, collected my two brackets, yes i only needed one, an ford tell me special order parts can not be returned, looks easy to fit,two bolts (supplied).

so anyone looking ofr a focus isofix bracket, let me know, i have a spare one!


----------



## cyberspi

hi clonboy, am wondering how you got on with fitting the bracket? just got quoted €200 to get one fitted to a 07 estate by the main dealer in Charleville...


----------



## clonboy

hi there

to be honest it took about five minutes, i managed to leave in the back seat even,, just lifted the base part up and let it flip forward,, would be alot easier if the seat back was out, but i did not really have the time,, baby came early,,,, 

anyhow, its just a case of pulling out the 2 rubber plugs where the bolts go in, one broke on me in the hole but i just pushed it all the way thru , then fitted my 2 bolts,, idid have the proper tool for the bolts as they are not like a normal spanner head , they need a torx bit,, if you have the bolts and the bracket, then you can buy the bit to suit the bolt,,

ps, for one hundred euro i could drive to charleville and fit it   he he,,

cheers cyril


----------



## paddyd

cyberspi said:


> hi clonboy, am wondering how you got on with fitting the bracket? just got quoted €200 to get one fitted to a 07 estate by the main dealer in Charleville...



Ford main dealer ISOFix fitings: €14.99
Ford Main dealer mechanic per hour: €75 (according to my recent service just last week)

So it takes over 2.5 hrs to install this part. Its nothing short of day-light robbery. My guess is they are pushing the parental fear, uncertainly and doubt (FUD-factor).
'Your children will die a horrible death if you don't put in this €200 part'.


----------



## dreddric

clonboy said:


> hi there
> 
> to be honest it took about five minutes, i managed to leave in the back seat even,, just lifted the base part up and let it flip forward,, would be alot easier if the seat back was out, but i did not really have the time,, baby came early,,,,
> 
> anyhow, its just a case of pulling out the 2 rubber plugs where the bolts go in, one broke on me in the hole but i just pushed it all the way thru , then fitted my 2 bolts,, idid have the proper tool for the bolts as they are not like a normal spanner head , they need a torx bit,, if you have the bolts and the bracket, then you can buy the bit to suit the bolt,,
> 
> ps, for one hundred euro i could drive to charleville and fit it he he,,
> 
> cheers cyril


 

Hi clonboy,

Do you still have that spare isofix fitting for a ford focus, I have a 2003 model and wondered if it would fit?

Cheers


----------



## clonboy

yes i do, but i dont think it wil fit the early 2003 model, mine is for the 06 model


----------

